# Scammer Alert on Instagram



## Axlerod (Oct 7, 2021)

I don’t know this guy who’s selling bikes on Instagram but I recognize them from listings on TheCabe. He even cuts and pasted the wording from the ads here.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2021)

Yeah, I've reported him several times but IG doesn't do anything about it. Pretty sure he was the same guy on FB recently.





__





						Instagram
					






					www.instagram.com
				












						FACEBOOK SCAMMER POSTING YOUR BIKES FOR SALE!!! | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

This person posted Locomotions Iver Johnson this week and finally took it down but is now posting other cabers bikes. Feel free to harass them! I am!! Seller can't even spell SCHWINN correctly!!  Immediate red flag.. https://www.facebook.com/Shwinn-bikes-for-sale-230961985501835




					thecabe.com


----------



## Axlerod (Oct 7, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Yeah, I've reported him several times but IG doesn't do anything about it. Pretty sure he was the same guy on FB recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he’s watching the posts here because most of his are stolen from TheCabe


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 7, 2021)

the supply of stupids for these scammers is never ending. how do you own a computer and not be suspicious of people selling items with no proof they even have the item?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 7, 2021)

What a scum sucking POS he must be.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Livmojoe (Oct 7, 2021)

> What a scum sucking POS he must be.



Yup, looks like he changed his IG account name slightly.  He used to be "vintage_bikes4sale" and has now added the "_12" prefix.  He started following me, and when I questioned that one of his bikes was for sale on the CABE he blocked me.


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 8, 2021)

Same guy who posted on FB, he is still trying to sell my White Corvette but on this site now.  The bike is sold btw.

-mike


----------



## Axlerod (Oct 8, 2021)

I’ve been communicating with him for the last day or so. I’m trying to get his info but he won’t give it out. No way to do a local pick up with cash. He keeps dodging questions and steering it right back to electronic payment. It won’t be long before I’m blocked.


----------



## kreika (Oct 8, 2021)

Selling my sold bike for me? Thanks so much and double middles for you kook! Not on Instagram so I can’t leave my extra nice comments.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 9, 2021)

kreika said:


> Selling my sold bike for me? Thanks so much and double middles for you kook! Not on Instagram so I can’t leave my extra nice comments.



How is it that Instagram doesn't give him the boot?

OH YEAH....it's "fakebook"  owned....the Social Media site for complete and total BS, drama, scams and losers


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 11, 2021)

He changed his name. Same post at the beginning are in this profile.


----------



## Axlerod (Oct 11, 2021)

BRad90 said:


> He changed his name. Same post at the beginning are in this profile.
> 
> View attachment 1493988



I have reported him as a fraud to Instagram but nothing happens


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 11, 2021)

Axlerod said:


> I have reported him as a fraud to Instagram but nothing happens



Nothing will happen. Scammers just will keep changing their names and go on with their routine. Instagram doesn't ever make an effort to take car of these problems in less it violates their policies.


----------



## Axlerod (Oct 11, 2021)

BRad90 said:


> Nothing will happen. Scammers just will keep changing their names and go on with their routine. Instagram doesn't ever make an effort to take car of these problems in less it violates their policies.



You can change your Instagram name but the account remains the same. I follow this moron so I can keep tabs on him. He has changed his name 3 times in the last 2 weeks but still shows up on list of people I follow.


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 11, 2021)

Interesting. Be interesting how many more times he will change it and how long he will keep this scam up.


----------



## derfasd (Jun 18, 2022)

On social media, it's easy for villains to impersonate another person or disguise themselves as a well-known brand to gain your trust. Instagram scammers who plan a theft or attack use different methods to attract a victim. They usually go after something of value, such as money or sensitive information. 
First and foremost, change your social network password periodically, and enable two-factor authentication. Also, buy real active instagram followers, not just bots that can turn out to be scammers.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 18, 2022)

Who buys items from insta gram? I thought that was a platform for my wife and kids to post pictures when we go on vacation.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 18, 2022)

Scumbag … lazy POS … probally don’t even know how to even ride a bike !!!!!


----------

